# Flounders, Flounders, Flounders



## badboy (Jun 28, 2006)

Thought my 2 cool family would enjoy these pictures. Left the house around 5 a.m. Sunday morning 10-22-06, weather alittle windy and cold water was choppy but when I got to my fishing hole it was on. You can tell by the pictures that I had a blast. Caught all my flounders on mullet, couldn't find the finger mullets so I just used any mullets I could get my hands on. Ended up with 3 reds 27 1/2", 25" and 23 1/2". Limited out on my flounders and then I limited out my buddys flounders also so we came home with 20. four close to 15" the rest was 17" to 22 1/2" very nice fat flounders.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Man thats an awesome assortment you got there


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Galveston???


----------



## badboy (Jun 28, 2006)

Sabine, in Port Arthur.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh...Nice anyhow


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Very nice, do you think they will be around for a while?? I am working in Beaumont, from Arlington, and would love to get into some hot flounder fishing. I've been going down to Rollover Pass and it's just not happening there.


----------



## badboy (Jun 28, 2006)

Activescrape...if the weather stays cool like it has, there is no doubt they will stay around or start heading out to deeper waters. I think this is the time to go floundering, the weather is just perfect for it.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

badboy, is there a place down in Port Arthur/Sabine to do this from the bank?


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

I guess there in
Jeff


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

myprozac said:


> I guess there in
> Jeff


good call jefe' lol


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2005)

$ \/\/ 3 3 7 /|/ 3 $ $!!!


----------



## badboy (Jun 28, 2006)

activescrape...If you know where Umphreys pier is on pleasure Island in port arthur that is a good flounder spot to fish from.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Man, your killin' me. I spent all weekend fighting rising flood waters at our home. Oh well. Great catch, that will make some good eating.


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

nice catch thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

nice catch.I had to spend the weekend doing some work on the inlaws house .
but this weekend its time to fish.


----------



## mikem487 (Jun 29, 2006)

What was the water like after the flooding from Sabine and Neches?


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

"Limited out on my flounders and then I limited out my buddys flounders also so we came home with 20." 

Did I read this correctly? 

SW


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

awsome trip and excellent table fare.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

forget umphrey on slack tides, was there last nite. had live shrimp and finger mullets & only caught hardheads. water was red mud, unusually high. i did hear fillper blowing their noses at us in the distance


----------



## badboy (Jun 28, 2006)

Mikem487....the water high and muddy. SW you heard correct, my buddy caught 2 flounders and I caught his other 8. 10 per person is the limit right? don't want to break any laws.


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

I dont think you can catch his other eight.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

IMBIT2 said:


> I dont think you can catch his other eight.


Why Not?..


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

IMBIT2 said:


> I dont think you can catch his other eight.


Well you sure can, as long as 2 people are in the boat, you can have a 2 person limit, if both people are legal fishing license holders...


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

jabx1962 said:


> Why Not?..


Warden could be watching. It's not a boat limit.

Respectfully,
Dani California


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

It's all good people. That's a nice mess of fish and I for one, am very glad he posted his report. Gets the blood pumping ya know.

For the record, IF the game warden was IN your boat WHILE you finished off the second limit you MIGHT have a problem. That is provided, of course, that it wasn't his limit you were finishing off. :wink:

Nice catch!


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*I'll bring the fixin's!!!!*

when's supper?? lol love the pics, i'm hopin to take my son and wife for some action like that.... 2 cool !!!!! catfishingharry


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

It is a nice catch. I looked on the tpwd website and couldn't find were it is illegal to catch a boat limit as opposed to a person limit. Unless somebody else can find it I guess I learned something new today. Thanks 2cool.


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

nice catch, enjoy your fish fry.


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

Dani California said:


> Warden could be watching. It's not a boat limit.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Dani California


You are 100% correct. Not trying to stir the pot. 10 per day per person, so if three people go you would think "they" could catch 30 irregardless of who catches how many. Not!!! Personally, I think it's a dumb regulation, hence the non pot stirring.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Fellas, please remember that this is a fishing report. Please take all other discussion to the General Fishing Discussion forum.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice mess-o-flatfish, wish they were mine.


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

nice haul!!


----------



## badboy (Jun 28, 2006)

I called the TPWD and they said that it was 10 flounder per person with a license, so 20 with me and my buddy was a legal catch. Unless someone knows something I don't, if so please let me know. Never want to break the law.


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

No you are fine!!! Good catch and if there is 2 people in the boat with there licenses catch 2 limits no matter who catches them.


----------



## tigerhead (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey badboy,
First of all, very nice catch. Second, what type of area were you fishing? Not asking for your fishing hole, but just trying to find out in general if it was around a bayou mouth, jetty, point, deep, shallow, etc..


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

And let us all wonder in amazement why there are not more fishing reports. Again, great catch and save some for me!


----------



## mikem487 (Jun 29, 2006)

badboy said:


> Mikem487....the water high and muddy. SW you heard correct, my buddy caught 2 flounders and I caught his other 8. 10 per person is the limit right? don't want to break any laws.


Thanks for the info. I just bought a new bay boat this last summer and would like to try some flounder fishing this fall. Nice catch!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Could someone put some pictures up on how to filet a flounder? galvbay


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

galvbay said:


> Could someone put some pictures up on how to filet a flounder? galvbay


Click here to see a guide on filetting flounder.


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

Great catch of nice flounder. As far as the limits go, a "boat" limit may be fine for fish, but do not let a warden see you shoot and bag more than your personal limit of migratory gamebirds, no matter how many people are in your blind or field. That will get you a ticket. I have seen them watching specific hunters with binoculars and keeping track of what they shot and retrieved.


----------



## RWRunkle (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice job, my mouth is watering!! The only flounder I have seen has been on my plate from the restaurant.


----------



## remmy (Aug 22, 2006)

what kind of rig are you using for these flounder? on popper or the bottom??


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

fisHRman said:


> Great catch of nice flounder. As far as the limits go, a "boat" limit may be fine for fish, but do not let a warden see you shoot and bag more than your personal limit of migratory gamebirds, no matter how many people are in your blind or field. That will get you a ticket. I have seen them watching specific hunters with binoculars and keeping track of what they shot and retrieved.


That's why there could possibly some mis information here.

Respectfully,
DC


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

nice batch of fish


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

nice!


----------

